# NVidia 6800U Bios issues



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

HardTecs4U reports that there is an issue with many 6800U Boards with BIOS version 5.40.02.10.14, especially when used with ForceWare 61.77.

When running 3D applications for extended time there is a high chance that freezes up to several seconds occur.

This can be fixed by flashing the card with a newer BIOS - NVIDIA has been sending new BIOSes to manufacturers. Users are encouraged to upgrade at least to version 5.40.02.15.06.

However, the price of added stability with the new BIOS is decreased performance, this points in the direction of too aggressive timings in the bad BIOS.

So far the problem has only been spotted on Ultra cards.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with my pny 6800gt what's the fix for me?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

get a new bios from your video card manufacturer


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 12, 2004)

Only spotted on the ultra cards? Come on, tons of guys with gt's have been having this problem as well. Including me. If someone can give me the 5.40.02.15.06 rev, Id be happy to try it, but so far, nothing has worked at all


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

flashed my pny 6800gt to newest bios rev. 2 and still have random freezes.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

I have an eVGA Ultra
They posted a new BIOS just two days after the card were delivered.
No problems here at all.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

*BFGtech bios?*

I can't find any information on any kind of BIOS updates on BFGtech's site.  Anyone have any ideas?

www.bfgtech.com


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

*Can't locate a BIOS either*

I'm on rev. 5.40.02.05.12 with my BFG 6800 ultra and have been having a few problems.  Think i should be worried?  I too, am having problems aquiring a bios.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe that explains why most companies are sold out of the Ultras.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

"flashed my pny 6800gt to newest bios rev. 2 and still have random freezes."

same...


----------



## Worg (Sep 13, 2004)

*eVGA BIOS where?*

Where do you find the updated BIOS on the eVGA site?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

Make sure your 2d and 3d clocks are the same otherwise you may get some instability. Some manufacturers are shipping ultras overclocked in only the 3d setting (evga), luckily they have released a bios that set the clocks at 425 for both 2d and 3d. If your card comes default with different core speeds then you really should get a new bios. Fixing the clocks in windows won't help as much as getting a new bios
Gt owners can download the updated ultra bois and hack it. For example my friend is using my evga ultra bios with his xfx gt. He edited the bios to bring down the core to 400 and kept the memory at 1.1ghz and is running without any problems.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

i have the asus v9999 ultra deluxe, i guess i need an asus bios for my 6800U huh?  It comes defaulted at 425mhz then 1.2ghz, i had video freezes in BF1942 and all sorts of games with 61.77, but now i am running forceware 66.31 from guru3d.com  and have no lockups.  I think i have to wait for an asus bios for the 6800U, i dont know how to hack bios so i probably will let it be, unless i can use any old 6800 Bios.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

You don't need an asus bios. You can flash the bios with any other ultra bios as long as you put the parameters -j -p -u when you flash. Example: nvflash -j -p -u myultra.rom
If you can wait for your manufacturer to update their bios then i recommend you do that. If you must flash your bios, then try the evga ultra bios. My bios is revision 5.40.02.15.07 and while I didn't have stability issues before I flashed, I am now able to overclock way past 425 core without crashing during a doom 3 timedemo....something I could not do with my old bios.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

That sounds like good advice, im not too fluent with flashing video bios, i get kinda nervous considering the card was almost 600 bucks =)  I am not having any problems with the current 66.31 drivers now, so i will just wait on the asus bios update, but just for shits and giggles, do you happen have a link to the evga 6800 ultra bios file?  I will grab the NV bios flasher Utility from guru3d.com and await your responce.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

The link for the evga bios is http://www.evga.com/community/bios6800/6800U.asp *but* you need to enter your evga serial # to download it DOH! I suppose I could download it for you and send it to you somehow. Oh and I also know how it feels to flash a near $600 card.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

or you could go here  
http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?op...d=26&func=fileinfo&parent=folder&filecatid=65


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL yeah, sweat on the forhead when flashing it, i hear so many horror stories about people flashing video bios!  THanks, the link worked great, i will report the outcome!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a GT and I'm having the same problems, does that mean I should flash to the .07 Ultra bios?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

Man, you really CANT ruin a video card by flashing it. You could flash a copy of you midterm paper into the BIOS, and the worst you would have to do is a blind flash back to a valid BIOS.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't flash your GT with the 07 ultra bios unless your card can handle being at 425/1.1ghz. If you know how to edit the bios then you could try that. I think the Ultra uses a higher voltage so you may want to watch out  .


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 14, 2004)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Don't flash your GT with the 07 ultra bios unless your card can handle being at 425/1.1ghz. If you know how to edit the bios then you could try that. I think the Ultra uses a higher voltage so you may want to watch out  .



Sure you can flash em 07 ultra if you edit the clock speeds to GT 350/1000 no problem.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 14, 2004)

that's what i said


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I've been doing alot of testing and I think the freezing problem for the 6800gt's can be fixed. It seems the power hungry 6800 gpu's are not getting enough juice. I upped the 3d voltage using the latest version of omniextremeedit in my bios (5.40.02.15.02) from 1.3v to 1.5v. then flashed my card. With this setting I have no freezes at all with 3dmark03, Doom III and Far Cry. Just to be sure this really fixed the problem, I flashed my card back to the rev. 2 bios with the 3d set at 1.3v, and immediately the freeze problems returned. Then I flashed my card back to the modified bios and the freezes disappeared. My best stable overclock now is 380/500. This may not seem like a great overclock to some people, but for someone like me who was freezing all the time at stock speeds this is great.

P4 3.0c
Abit IC7
1 gig corsair 3200
Antec trupower 430watts
pny 6800gt


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 14, 2004)

I put the 5.40.02.15.07 BIOS on my GT, slowed it down a bit.  I think the fix for GT's is to increase the voltage.

Results here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=106307


----------



## PIBE (Sep 15, 2004)

*Blind*

How I Do To Blind The Bios Card ?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 16, 2004)

Take a sock and wrap it around your card and im sure it will be blind!


----------



## PIBE (Sep 17, 2004)

*Blind*

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyb2000denmark (Sep 25, 2004)

*Asus 6800 Ultra bios is very needed*

i need a bios for my asus v9999 6800 ultra card ... plz upload it somewhere and drop a link here  .. plz ... it has to be 5.40.02.15.07 or a newer version

plz help

johnnyb


----------



## johnnyb2000denmark (Sep 26, 2004)

will u plz mail me that bios (5.40.02.15.07) ?

send it to : johnnyb2000REMOVE@sol.dk
- please delete REMOVE in email


----------



## wEazEl (Sep 27, 2004)

need the same bios as johnnyb2000denmark.

for my asus v9999 ultra deluxe.
pls drop a link here  if you found one


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 29, 2004)

i need that same v9999 ultra bios, i keep checking mvktech.net for it, but i still do not see it!

here is the full link to keep looking unless one of u have it, i email asus tech support asking about when the hell they will release it!

http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?op...c=fileinfo&amp;parent=folder&amp;filecatid=65


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 3, 2004)

you know what i finally did it, i just flashed my bios with the nvidia reference 2 and with NibiTool i adjusted the clock rates, saved and wrote that bios to my card.. everything is fixed!!


----------



## wEazEl (Oct 4, 2004)

hi
can you upload your created BIOS?
or can you mail it to me? 
maniacman@gmx.net


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 4, 2004)

wEazEl said:
			
		

> hi
> can you upload your created BIOS?
> or can you mail it to me?
> maniacman@gmx.net




Check your email, i sent you one is is from "garbrp1@xxxxxxx.com"

READ THE EMAIL CAREFULLY!!


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a PNY 6800GT. I used to have it in my NF7-S system and it would pull 430/1.12 stable. I just recently upgraded to an athlon64 + Asus K8n-e nforce3 250 board. I can't OC beyond 370 core without getting random freezes. Can anyone help?

I have tried practically everything..
I have tries setting the 2d/3d clocks equal
Tried about 6 different versions of the graphics drivers.
I have tried updating mboard bios to latest version
Tried disabling fast writes
Tried Nvidia compatability mode in rivatuner
Tried upgrading my power supply

I think I may need to flash the bios on the card, but I have not done it before and Im afraid im going to screw it up or it wont fix my freezing problems.

Any help would be appreciated.

My email is BrianHorv@cox.net


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 1, 2004)

*Any feedback on results*

I was hoping someone could post some feedback on their results after flashing their BIOS to the 5.40.2.15.07 revision.  Does anything need to be done to the vga's BIOS after the flash process if the BIOS comes from eVGA and the card is an ASUS?  Thanks

jagxjs1990-mail@yahoo.com


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 18, 2004)

*6800 gt freeze*

i am running a  athlon 64, 2800, albatron k8x800 pro mobo, 512mb corsair extreme memory, and a 450 power supply. when i play a game the screen freezes. i looked at the video card and the sticker on it says bios version 5.40.02.15.02, but when i boot up my comp, it is saying that my video card is running bios .01 could this be my problem, or is it psu problems. i updated all my drivers to my mobo 4in1 and all that, but it still does it. my video card is running at 54 idle, and 62 to 63 under load. so it isn't getting hot? please help


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 30, 2004)

i quess no one has an answer for it o well thought some of you over here would no something.


----------

